# 59812 and 59430



## dokeef01 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can a provider bill 59812 Treatment of incomplete abortion, which could be as early as 6 wks gestations and then bill a 59430? Or do they bill the follow up with the appropriate E/M code? In my understanding of OB- a delivery would not be considered until 20-23 wks gestation, therefore, it would not make sense for a post partum visit. To me it is more like a post op visit.

Thanks,

Deborah


----------



## preserene (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes You are right. You would not  report 59430 for this post op care. The care during that visit is bundled up with the procedure code 59812. Watch out for the global days for the minor procedure for follow up .E/M code.
Thank you


----------

